# Pickleball?



## TravelinMan (Sep 26, 2019)

I tried searching this forum for Pickleball and only got 3 hits, none of which actually talked about the sport.  Is there really no one else on this forum that enjoys playing Pickleball?  

I started playing about  1 1/2 years ago and cannot get enough.  With my Silver Sneakers card I have found many places to play for free.  Today at an indoor meet up I just learned that there are people meeting up at the new outdoor courts just finished this year.  I think I might just give outdoor games a try.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

@TravelinMan , I belong to the local Seniors Center. Looking at their program of activities, I saw they play a lot of Pickleball. I never go.

I just looked it up. It's like ping pong and tennis together.


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2019)

I dated a guy for a little while who followed the "circuit".  Yep, these pickleballers are serious about their game.  I found it slightly more boring than watching tennis, which I find hugely boring.  It's probably the major reason why our relationship lasted only a little while.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 26, 2019)

jujube said:


> I found it slightly more boring than watching tennis, which I find hugely boring.


Don't watch it...play it

I just got into it
There's no coming back


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 26, 2019)

Definitely not a spectator sport but very addictive when tried!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2019)

My skinny ankles are too loose.


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Can't say I've ever heard of it before... Might look into it, just not sure if my leg will allow it... But need to find something active... Since winter is coming, golf is coming to an end...


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 27, 2019)

It’s played very actively at my combination Silver Sneakers gym/PT facility, & if I could figure out any way I could do it on my walker I would! They have such fun!


----------



## retiredtraveler (Sep 28, 2019)

We have it at our local rec center where I work out. I have not tried playing it. I know it's big at the Del Webb complex down the road from me.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 28, 2019)

TravelinMan said:


> I tried searching this forum for Pickleball and only got 3 hits, none of which actually talked about the sport.  Is there really no one else on this forum that enjoys playing Pickleball?
> 
> I started playing about  1 1/2 years ago and cannot get enough.  With my Silver Sneakers card I have found many places to play for free.  Today at an indoor meet up I just learned that there are people meeting up at the new outdoor courts just finished this year.  I think I might just give outdoor games a try.




Go for it @TravelinMan!   .. I  used to love tennis, but those days are past me.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 28, 2019)

It seems to be vey popular!  I have heard of it and a friend of mine plays several times a week.  I am not very fitness minded and I'm sure my knees wouldn't hold up.  There are a LOT of games in my area - indoors and outdoors.  Check with your local Parks & Recreation department.  They host most of them around here!


----------



## TravelinMan (Sep 28, 2019)

I just switched my Part F Medicare to Part G with Humana, and that gives me that magic Silver Sneakers card.  Now I use it to play at a number of places in the KC metro area for free.  This week I played twice at a YMCA and twice at my local senior center.  I try to play at as many places/days as possible each week, but the wife and I have a little house on the Lake of the Ozarks that we usually spend 4 days at.  No pickleball within 100 miles. So that usually gets in the way of playing more!  But the trade-off is pretty good.


----------

